# Pretzels



## Steve H (Jan 10, 2020)

Today  it'll be soft pretzels for lunch.








Got a pack of frozen soft pretzels. Wet them a touch. And sprinkled some "Everything Bagel" spice on it. Great stuff, it goes great on a lot of different things.
Preheated the 360 to 400 degrees. And cooked them for 5 minutes.







Slather with some cream cheese. And some salami slices on the side. Tasty lil treat!


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 10, 2020)

Nice . I make them now and again , but also buy from GFS . I'll have to try the 360 for these .


----------



## Steve H (Jan 10, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> Nice . I make them now and again , but also buy from GFS . I'll have to try the 360 for these .



The 360 worked great for em. This little gizmo is doing great so far.


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 10, 2020)

Yup . I used mine last night .


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jan 10, 2020)

Looks like they turned out perfect.
But something cold and sudsy is missing in your pics.


----------



## Steve H (Jan 10, 2020)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> Looks like they turned out perfect.
> But something cold and sudsy is missing in your pics.



Well, there was a coke......does that count?!


----------



## clifish (Jan 10, 2020)

Steve H said:


> Well, there was a coke......does that count?!


No does not count...but if it was for lunch we will give you a pass...lol.  I love pretzels but this damn diabetes puts a damper on everything......carbs are king!


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jan 10, 2020)

Steve H said:


> Well, there was a coke......does that count?!



If Coke was all you had, then yes, it counts.


----------



## Steve H (Jan 10, 2020)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> If Coke was all you had, then yes, it counts.



Well....it wasn't. Bit time is drawing near. ;)


----------



## motocrash (Jan 10, 2020)

I'm diggin' those.
I would have used my ninja like knife skills and halved them to sandwich the salami/cream cheese.
My sis turned me on to that everything seasoning - it rocks.


----------



## Steve H (Jan 10, 2020)

motocrash said:


> I'm diggin' those.
> I would have used my ninja like knife skills and halved them to sandwich the salami/cream cheese.
> My sis turned me on to that everything seasoning - it rocks.



Normally I do. This wasn't the brand I usually buy. And regret doing so. They were skinny. Not like the ones I usually buy. Live and learn. They were still good though.


----------



## smokerjim (Jan 10, 2020)

they look good, I never tried cream cheese on them usually mustard, i'll have to give it a shot next time


----------



## xray (Jan 10, 2020)

Likin’ the lunch Steve! I do quick lunches like these quite a bit since I’m always pressed for time on my lunchbreak (I go home)

I have the everything bagel seasoning and enjoy using it. Never had the Wegmans brand pretzels though, I usually buy superpretzel brand.

I like mine with pimento cheese spread or mustard.

Didn’t slap bacon jam on them yet!?


----------



## billyj571 (Jan 10, 2020)

looks awesome  try it with peanut butter


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 10, 2020)

Looks great I'll go with the mustard too.

Warren


----------



## JCAP (Jan 10, 2020)

Pretzels are one of my main food groups. Cream cheese is a perfect addition.


----------



## Jabiru (Jan 11, 2020)

Nice snack, I had to get up and get a few nibbles after seeing your post.

no pretzels this end unfortunately, but had some smoked and cured pork tenderloin, smoked cheddar and some blue cheese


----------



## Steve H (Jan 11, 2020)

xray said:


> Likin’ the lunch Steve! I do quick lunches like these quite a bit since I’m always pressed for time on my lunchbreak (I go home)
> 
> I have the everything bagel seasoning and enjoy using it. Never had the Wegmans brand pretzels though, I usually buy superpretzel brand.
> 
> ...



Superpretzel is what I usually get too. They were out of the 6 pack box and only had the club pack. I should have just gotten that.
I didn't think about the bacon jam. I wonder how that would have tasted. I don't recall seeing those little jars of pimento spread in a long time now that you mention it. Mustard is also good on them. I think the  cream cheese thing is a NYer thing.


----------



## Steve H (Jan 11, 2020)

Jabiru said:


> Nice snack, I had to get up and get a few nibbles after seeing your post.
> 
> no pretzels this end unfortunately, but had some smoked and cured pork tenderloin, smoked cheddar and some blue cheese
> 
> View attachment 427778



That looks good!


----------



## Jabiru (Jan 11, 2020)

I had to, after seeing your lunch  I reckon a slather of your jam would’ve made it a treat.

steve you’ve caused me pain, I live in the middle of no where and cannot get pretzels, but I can gather Ingredients for your bacon jam.


----------



## Steve H (Jan 11, 2020)

I'm sorry to be your source of suffering! ;) I might just go get a pretzel with bacon jam on it! J/K


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Jan 11, 2020)

Nice lookin' pretzel there buddy!

LIKE!

Never thought of cream cheese on it, you are right it must be a new york thing.

John


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 11, 2020)

Looks real good Steve!
Have you tried to make your own pretzels, they are not that hard to do!
I will have to try cream cheese on mine the next time I make a batch!
Al


----------



## Steve H (Jan 11, 2020)

Thanks Al. Never made them. I've watched videos on how to do it. They don't look hard to do at all. Might get the itch to try it.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 11, 2020)

Steve H and Copsaw Thanks for the like it is appreciated.

Warren


----------

